# Plastic in LED light cracked, where to buy replacement?



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

You know the thin plastic in LED lights? Mine is cracked. Anyone know where I can buy similar material to replace it?


----------



## sLAsh (Apr 14, 2015)

Home depot or lowes carry polycarbonate/lexan that should work. You can get acrylic from laird plastics. Alternatively look for something cheap in the dollar store that you can dismantle


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

The polycarbonate, acrylic and lexan in Home Depot is often not near thin enough and would probably have to be routed with a rebate at the long edges to fit into the channels, at least to what I am accustomed to for led's. I honestly don't know where for clear, but I use white Mylar as a diffuser for brighter lights; it's possible clear Mylar or duralar would work. Or if you cannot find a good replacement alternative, can use epoxy to seal or mend cracks or missing pieces, using an old gift card to smooth out, or the same white Mylar as a form for larger holes as the epoxy can't adhere properly to Mylar. The cheap dollar store epoxy syringes work well. I have (edit: white) Mylar and epoxy if you want to go the repair route.

How big of a light? I might have a piece of acrylic big enough, that I could mill for you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

It's the Chihiros A351. The seller said they would send me a replacement so I'll just wait for it. Could take some time since Canada Post strike.


----------

